# Less sex



## Other person (Aug 21, 2021)

Hi I'm 68 my husband is 69 and we both like sex ,only he stays hard for about 15 minutes and is ok with that but I'm not I need more ,I'm a healthy fit woman should I look for extra outside my marriage, I have time to do so he plays a lot of golf


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Other person said:


> Hi I'm 68 my husband is 69 and we both like sex ,only he stays hard for about 15 minutes and is ok with that but I'm not I need more ,*I'm a healthy fit woman should I look for extra outside my marriage, I have time to do so he plays a lot of golf*



Sigh...

What do you think?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Of course not. Unless you want to destroy your marriage. Why would you even think of cheating on the poor man.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Other person said:


> Hi I'm 68 my husband is 69 and we both like sex ,only he stays hard for about 15 minutes and is ok with that but I'm not I need more ,I'm a healthy fit woman should I look for extra outside my marriage, I have time to do so he plays a lot of golf


Sure you should, if you’re an absolute scumbag. Why are you asking us? Why not ask your husband?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, ask your husband. He may be okay with it, or better, he may do more to please you. Otherwise, you risk discovery and divorce, and your options for another relationship are quite poor at your age. Another option is to get a toy - no one gets hurt that way.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You tell us — should you?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Other person said:


> Hi I'm 68 my husband is 69 and we both like sex ,only he stays hard for about 15 minutes and is ok with that but I'm not I need more ,I'm a healthy fit woman should I look for extra outside my marriage, I have time to do so he plays a lot of golf


He probably has low T.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

Talk to your old man and see if he will be ok with you f-ing another guy. His response my surprise you. Some men are ok sharing their wives when her drive is greater than his or when he is no longer afraid of losing her. After years of marriage, he's often grateful to have her out of his hair. If he agrees, go for it.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

.........


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Divinely Favored said:


> He probably has low T.


He is nearly 70 so that isnt surprising.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

EveningThoughts said:


> Are you saying that the whole sexual experience from start to finish including foreplay lasts 15 minutes, or the PIV part?
> 
> Because if its the actual intercourse, then 15 minutes of thrusting seems very long to me.
> 
> ...


Especially men of the same sort of age.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

VladDracul said:


> Talk to your old man and see if he will be ok with you f-ing another guy. His response my surprise you. Some men are ok sharing their wives when her drive is greater than his or when he is no longer afraid of losing her. After years of marriage, he's often grateful to have her out of his hair. If he agrees, go for it.


Maybe a tiny number, but not the vast majority.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Is this a serious question?


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

.......


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Looks like a Duke or Kentucky basketball player the OP is a "One and Done"


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

like others have pointed out, you need to discuss this with him and get a hall pass.

but if he is against it, that is pretty much it. get a nice Lelo vibrator and have at it.

if you can get a hall pass out of him, maybe involve him in finding your sex partners. he can be the cuckold, and all his golf partners can be a good place to start!


----------



## ElwoodPDowd (Aug 25, 2021)

Other person said:


> only he stays hard for about 15 minutes and is ok


This is easily fixed,
Milkshake with black cocoa powder every day, keeps you going until the end.
Cup of milk, teaspoon of black cocoa powder (P3), 2 teaspoons of sugar, blend then drink quickly with 2 baby aspirin.
The only negative side effect is black poop.

For those asking, older guys often can't finish, no matter how long they thrust.


----------



## MysticMoon (Jan 9, 2018)

Dint cheat! Buy and toys, and have a must fun as your heart desires. They're more satisfying than most almost 70 year old man, and cheaper than a divorce. Plus, they're ready weren't you're in the mood. 

Cheating will only cause problems, not solve them.


----------



## A18S37K14H18 (Dec 14, 2021)

southbound said:


> Is this a serious question?


I can't fathom that it is, especially if this poster is actually in her late 60's as she stated.

Folks who are almost 70 years would have to have learned a thing or two by then and this post shows that they haven't.

Maybe it's a troll.

Young children are selfish many times and that's par for the course, but this poster is supposedly 68 years old and she's being selfish. I want what I want and if he can't or won't give it to me, I'm going to take my ball and go play in another sandbox.

I guess this could be a real post and question, but the odds have to be low.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

A18S37K14H18 said:


> Folks who are almost 70 years would have to have learned a thing or two by then and this post shows that they haven't.


Generally speaking by the age of 70 one has learned to stop caring about what others think, stop living their lives for everyone else, and start living life for themselves. ...and this means being more selfish than you could imagine. 









Sex and Seniors - STDs A New Reality For The Elderly


Sex and Seniors - STDs A New Reality For The Elderly




www.huffpost.com


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Other person said:


> Hi I'm 68 my husband is 69 and we both like sex ,only he stays hard for about 15 minutes and is ok with that but I'm not I need more ,I'm a healthy fit woman should I look for extra outside my marriage, I have time to do so he plays a lot of golf


No, ma'am. Tell your husband it's time to change it up and that he needs to bring you to orgasm before he does whatever exactly he's doing that takes 15 minutes. You also might consider extending time with a vibrator or some such toy.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Get a vibrator IMO. Even a weak one with my 🍆 can take care of my wife in a few minutes. She has to actually work on not having one.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

Other person said:


> Hi I'm 68 my husband is 69 and we both like sex ,only he stays hard for about 15 minutes and is ok with that but I'm not I need more ,I'm a healthy fit woman should I look for extra outside my marriage, I have time to do so he plays a lot of golf


Does his fingers wither after 15 minutes as well?


----------

